# Is she pregnant or just fat?



## madcow (Dec 21, 2012)

Here are pictures of the pygmy goat that I just got and she's supposed to be pregnant and due the end of January. What do you guys think? Sorry, really couldn't get a good picture from her backside.  Maybe you can tell enough from these.  If not I'll try again so you can.   Hope I do this picture thing right.....


----------



## madcow (Dec 21, 2012)

Oh, forgot, she has kidded once, last January, and had 2 kids, if you needed to know that bit of information. She's 3 years old. Had a hard time keeping her daughter (Trixie) out of the pictures.  What a ham!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Dec 21, 2012)

Does she have an udder? If so, then yes. She looks preggo to me.


----------



## madcow (Dec 22, 2012)

Oh yes, she has udder development.


----------



## quiltnchik (Dec 22, 2012)

Congrats!  You're going to be a "grandgoat!"


----------



## madcow (Dec 22, 2012)

I guess since I'm goin to be a grandgoat, I better get to making baby goat quilts for the little darlin's! As a quilter I believe every baby should have a quilt! I guess I need to expand that to babies and baby goats! LOL!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 22, 2012)

Yes, she for sure looks to be at least 4 months pregnant. Did they have a pretty positive idea on a breeding date/kidding date, because although she could have a month to go, she looks to me to be due sooner than that.  
Not sure what your weather is by you, but I would keep an eye on her if you are colder like we are.


----------



## lilhill (Dec 22, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Yes, she for sure looks to be at least 4 months pregnant. Did they have a pretty positive idea on a breeding date/kidding date, because although she could have a month to go, she looks to me to be due sooner than that.
> Not sure what your weather is by you, but I would keep an eye on her if you are colder like we are.


----------



## madcow (Dec 23, 2012)

Oh wow, sooner, yaaaah! They really didn't have a very firm date on her as to when she was due.  They said it could be anywhere from mid January to late January.  So I guess I had better get all my preparations together pretty soon here in order to be ready for her.  One of the things, in addition to the list of kidding prep items from this site (which is wonderful by the way), I am going to get a baby monitor or I won't sleep for weeks waiting for the event, and I think I had better go ahead and get that.  I'm really excited about this first kidding with Ginger.  This is kind of a dream come true for me since I was a little girl.  We live in Texas and when I was a little girl (50 years ago! Yikes!) my grandparents used to take us to their deer lease every year and one year while we were there with them I found an orphaned angora kid and of course, with kids being the cutest baby animals, I wanted to bring it home with me.  Of course they wouldn't allow that, but I've been smitten with goats ever since! I was nicknamed "goat girl." Now I guess I'm a NaNa Goat! LOL! My husband remarked yesterday how happy I seem these days and the goats have something to do with that. Happy, happy, happy! Thanks for the input!  I will be coming to you guys often for advice because you know your stuff!


----------

